# An Early Christmas Present from my Neighbor.



## Darkness Falls (Dec 13, 2015)

So my neighbor just started a business. He gets contracts from banks to clear out forclosures of all the junk left behind. A few weeks ago, I asked if he ever encountered broken electronics or computers. He said they find them all the time and toss them in the trash with everything else. I asked him if he would save computer stuff for me and he said yes. Today, he gave me my first load of stuff. He said he would have more in a few weeks! (On a side note, my wife thinks I'm insane.)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 13, 2015)

Yep! Your wife is right! You're certifiable just like the rest of us!  That's why my wife found us a new house with a barn; she got tired of me bringing my "junk" like that into the house.

Dave


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 13, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Yep! Your wife is right! You're certifiable just like the rest of us!  That's why my wife found us a new house with a barn; she got tired of me bringing my "junk" like that into the house.
> 
> Dave



She thought I was certifiable when the Nitric Acid was delivered. She thought I was crazy when the fume hood arrived the other day. Now I'm insane. Lol

I wonder what she'll say next week? :lol:


----------



## mls26cwru (Dec 14, 2015)

Where did you find nitric, and was it a good price?!


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 14, 2015)

mls26cwru said:


> Where did you find nitric, and was it a good price?!



Not the best price but this is where I got mine.

http://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_item.php?id=na10l

Almost 3 gallon for $228 and free shipping. They have smaller quantities as well.


Here's where I got my fume hood

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VBWARC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

I still need to design the ventilation system for it and I'm also considering making a scrubber. I live close to neighbors so the scrubber is pretty much a must have. I'm not sure if I should do an in-line exhaust fan or a blower fan using the Venturi effect.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 14, 2015)

Ha-ha! My wife wants to start a support group for the spouses of forum members!!

Got to love the free stuff. Somebody's got some finger cutting to do. One man's trash...


----------



## rewalston (Dec 14, 2015)

Congrats on the find. I'm stuck at the moment on doing anything more. No materials and no way to get stuff even freebies. I'm broke and no vehicle


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 14, 2015)

OK, just a little warning for you on this stuff from different houses. Do not bring this stuff into your home until you have opened it all up and made damn sure there are no cockroaches, drugs, etc. inside of it. I don't need to tell stories, just believe me on this one.


----------



## Grelko (Dec 14, 2015)

rewalston said:


> Congrats on the find. I'm stuck at the moment on doing anything more. No materials and no way to get stuff even freebies. I'm broke and no vehicle



There's always a way around that problem.

We have an older guy in town, that walks around town on trash night with plastic grocery bags and a backpack, looking for soda cans, wire etc. Another guy rides a bicycle, that has a basket strapped to it.

You might be able to find a bicycle on the curb, when it's trash night (make sure they are actually throwing it away, because kids will drop their bikes anywhere) Save up a bit, and get a "clunker/beater" vehicle, until you save enough to get a decent one.

If you get a decent amount, I'm not sure how far the nearest scrap yard is from you, but I've seen people walking to the one downtown, with a shopping cart. The one guy even had a water heater in his.


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 14, 2015)

Darkness Falls said:


> I still need to design the ventilation system for it and I'm also considering making a scrubber. I live close to neighbors so the scrubber is pretty much a must have. I'm not sure if I should do an in-line exhaust fan or a blower fan using the Venturi effect.


If you go inline, make sure it's resistant to chemicals. The smallest one I've found was priced around €500.
On the other end, if you go Venturi, make sure to double your fan's CFMs.

Scrubbers and powerful blowers, as far I did read, are very, very noisy.

Marco


----------



## GotTheBug (Dec 14, 2015)

silversaddle1 said:


> OK, just a little warning for you on this stuff from different houses. Do not bring this stuff into your home until you have opened it all up and made damn sure there are no cockroaches, drugs, etc. inside of it. I don't need to tell stories, just believe me on this one.



I have to second this one. Found a quarter sized brown recluse hiding in a fan shroud of a Dell I was disassembling.


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 14, 2015)

GotTheBug said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, just a little warning for you on this stuff from different houses. Do not bring this stuff into your home until you have opened it all up and made damn sure there are no cockroaches, drugs, etc. inside of it. I don't need to tell stories, just believe me on this one.
> ...



Is that where you got your account name? 

I'll be here all week.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 15, 2015)

Darkness Falls said:


> Almost 3 gallon for $228 and free shipping.


I'm shocked, but not surprised. I used to pay $207 for a 55 gallon drum (I owned my own container, which they gladly exchanged).

Harold


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 27, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> Darkness Falls said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 3 gallon for $228 and free shipping.
> ...




If you don't mind me asking, Harold, do you know of a cheaper source?


----------



## Smack (Dec 27, 2015)

You'll have to find a local chemical supplier. They are there, you just have to find them.


----------



## Smack (Feb 3, 2016)

GotTheBug said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, just a little warning for you on this stuff from different houses. Do not bring this stuff into your home until you have opened it all up and made damn sure there are no cockroaches, drugs, etc. inside of it. I don't need to tell stories, just believe me on this one.
> ...



When I take in a nice sized load knowing some of the stuff has been outside, I'll wait to unload until the last thing for the day, get it all inside then set off a bunch of bug bombs, then go home for the night.


----------

